# oiré



## elroy

El infinitivo “oír” se escribe con tilde ya que se trata de dos vocales con hiato. La ortografía y la pronunciación coinciden.

Al pasarse al futuro, se escribe “oiré”, sin tilde en la i.

¿De qué se trata?

¿El hiato de “oír” se mantiene, pero no se tilda la i porque no puede haber dos tildes en una palabra?

O ¿la pronunciación cambia de acuerdo con la ortografía, convirtiéndose en diptongo las dos vocales con hiato?

¿Cuál gana, la pronunciación original o la ortografía?

_[Mensaje editado para corregir errores de terminología. Gracias a @swift por el mensaje __#3__, en que señaló uno de los errores.]_


----------



## Artifacs

No entiendo bien la pregunta.

La palabra «oiré» se pronuncia como si se pronunciara «hoy iré» muy rápido, sin pausa entre la «y» y la «i». O sea: oi-ré

La palabra «oír» tiene dos silabas bien marcadas: o-ír.

Tanto la pronunciación como la norma de la tilde se complementan, creo yo.


----------



## swift

En el infinitivo “oír” hay hiato, no diptongo.


----------



## elroy

@Artifacs, has resuelto mi duda a la perfección. 🙏


----------



## Aviador

La regla de separación silábica dice que una vocal abierta¹ seguida de una vocal cerrada¹ forman un diptongo y, por lo tanto, son siempre parte de la misma sílaba. Sin embargo, cuando el acento prosódico, es decir, donde se carga la voz en la pronunciación, recae en la vocal cerrada del par, se debe indicar con una tilde en la versión escrita: _*oír*_. Como consecuencia de esto, este infinitivo tiene dos sílabas: _o-ír_.
En la conjugación _oiré_, el acento prosódico no recae en la _i_, sino en la _e_. Como una vocal abierta seguida de una cerrada no acentuada  (_oi_ en este caso) caben dentro de la misma sílaba, necesariamente la separación silábica de esta palabra es _oi-re_. Además, la regla de acentuación dice que cuando el acento prosódico recae en la última sílaba de una palabra y ésta termina en vocal, debe ponerse una tilde sobre esa vocal: _*oiré*_.

---------------------------------
1) Las vocales abiertas o fuertes son _a_, _e_, _o_. Las vocales cerradas o débiles son _i_, _u._


----------



## elroy

Me parece extraño que la pronunciación del "oi" sea distinta en "*oí*r" y en "*oi*ré". No me había topado con un caso así. En el 99 % de los casos, un infinitivo no cambia su pronunciación al añadírsele los sufijos del futuro y del condicional.

Habría dicho "o-i-ré", con acento tónico en la "e" y un hiato entre la "o" y la "i". Ahora me tendré que acostumbrar a pronunciarlo correctamente.


----------



## Peterdg

@elroy Los conceptos hiato y diptongo ya no tienen ninguna relevancia en cuanto a la tildación. El drama es que la RAE sigue explicando las reglas de la tildación en términos de hiatos y diptongos porque históricamente se lo enseñaron las reglas de tildación a todos los hispanohablantes en estos términos y eliminar eso provocaría una desesperación total.  

No es la primera vez que lo comento en este foro. *Aquí* hay otro hilo en el que lo comento (los enlaces que puse allí también son relevantes).


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias, @Peterdg! Lo que me sorprende es *el cambio de pronunciación*. La ortografía es lo de menos.

No se me ocurre otro ejemplo en que se dé un tal cambio de pronunciación.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> No se me ocurre otro ejemplo


Otro caso puede ser Reír y Reiré.
También Freír y freiré.


No te comas la cabeza con esto, los académicos todavía no han encontrado una solución absoluta para estos casos.
Yo pronuncio como tú explicas:
O-i-ré ( no como "oy-ré").= Igual que si me encuentro un texto donde aparece "... o iré...", es decir, la conjunción O y el verbo Ir en futuro.
Re-i-ré (no como "rey-ré).
Fre-i-ré (no como "frey-ré). Si dijera "frey-ré" me sonaría al típico apellido gallego "Freire", que no tiene nada que ver con freír, pero dicho a la francesa (por eso de tildarlo en la sílaba final. Porque en ese apellido sí hacemos diptongo EI, algo diferente al conjugar el verbo freír pues en este siempre separo ambas sílabas).

Y digo "ruído" - hago hiato - (te lo escribo así aunque "oficialmente" es sin tilde, en gallego sí se tilda oficialmente) y en cambio "cuido" - hago diptongo.


----------



## elroy

jilar said:


> Yo pronuncio como tú explicas:
> O-i-ré ( no como "oy-ré").= Igual que si me encuentro un texto donde aparece "... o iré...", es decir, la conjunción O y el verbo Ir en futuro.
> Re-i-ré (no como "rey-ré).
> Fre-i-ré (no como "frey-ré).


Gracias, ¡me das alivio! A mí también son estas pronunciaciones que me salen naturalmente.
Entonces, ¡en tu pronunciación es la pronunciación original que gana y no la ortografía! 
@Artifacs, ¿tú dices "rey-ré" o "re-i-ré"?



jilar said:


> Y digo "ruído" - hago hiato - (te lo escribo así aunque "oficialmente" es sin tilde, en gallego sí se tilda oficialmente) y en cambio "cuido" - hago diptongo.


Ahí yo sí pronuncio las dos palabras con diptongo: "rui-do" y "cui-do".


----------



## Artifacs

elroy said:


> @Artifacs, ¿tú dices "rey-ré"  o "re-i-ré"?


 

La segunda pronunciación me suena al sufijo «re» + «iré» ==> iré otra vez, aunque nunca he oído usar el sufijo «re» de este modo con el verbo «ir», por tanto lo entiendo como «rei-ré».


----------



## Doraemon-

Según la ortografía todos los posibles diptongos átonos, o con la vocal débil átona, son diptongos, nunca hiatos. A menos a nivel de escritura, por ortografía, en la pronunciación no siempre ocurre. Por eso se le quitó la tilde a _guion_. La mayoría decímos gui.ón, pero como la tilde sobre la o no rompe el diptongo, a nivel ortográfico es lo mismo guión que guion, así que por ser monosílaba (tal cual se lee según las normas, no según como se pronuncia), se escribe ahora sin tilde.
Como decía, no siempre es así en pronunciación, por ejemplo en _piano _la mayoría (al menos en España) solemos decir pi.a.no, y no pia.no. Pero atendiendo a la ortografía es bisílaba, y no hay manera de diferenciarla gráficamente. En el caso de oiré y las demás, lo mismo, se va a escribir igual oi.ré que o.i.ré, por lo que es algo que simplemente queda fuera de la norma. Yo digo oi.ré, bisílaba, pero si alguien dice o.i.ré tampoco me resulta nada extraño, seguramente ni me dé cuenta. No es como si dices venía o venia, ahí hay un cambio completo, pero los diptongos/hiatos tónicos quedan fuera de la norma y realmente es que tampoco hace falta nunca diferenciarlos, resulta prácticamente irrelevante que lo digas de una manera u otra. Como mucho te sonará un pelín raro (pia.no me suena a italiano, y ya está), pero siempre comprensible y nunca confuso. Es una variante puramente oral, y en el fondo: es como más te guste. Algunos los hacemos de una manera, otros de otra, pero da igual.


----------



## swift

Me puse a pensar y creo que existen muchos otros verbos con los que se dan fluctuaciones en la pronunciación: incluir, excluir, recluir, derruir, construir, concluir, disminuir, obstruir; engreír(se), desleír(se)…


----------



## Terio

O sea, el propósito del acento ortográfico es marcar ciertos acentos tónicos, no es marcar hiatos. O sea, en _oír_ se señala que el acento tónico recae sobre una vocal débil en hiato con una vocal fuerte; no se señala el hiato como tal.


----------



## swift

Es que yo pienso que el acento ortográfico es una distracción: raer, roer y corroer (corroer ~ corroeré) presentan un fenómeno semejante a oír (oír ~ oiré).


----------



## Terio

swift said:


> Es que yo pienso que el acento ortográfico es una distracción: raer, roer y corroer (corroer ~ corroeré) presentan un fenómeno semejante a oír (oír ~ oiré).


Hay casos (secretaria / secretaría) en que la acentuación es relevante. Por eso, me parece que marcarla no es una simple dictracción. Y me parece mejor seguir la misma regla para _oír_ y para _secretaría_ (vocal débil tónica en contacto con vocal fuerte) que establecer una lista de excepciones (en _secretaría_ sí, pero en _oír_ no, puesto que no hay en roer).

Para los que estudian español como lengua extranjera, el sistema de acentuación es una bendición. En comparación,  el inglés, que carece de tal sistema, se nos hace mucho más difícil; piensa solamente en la pronunciación de _record_ según se trata de un nombre o de un verbo y en cuántos otros casos en que la ortografía no es de ninguna ayuda para lograr la buena pronunciación.


----------



## swift

Es que estamos hablando de cambios de acentuación en la conjugación, no de homonimia. 🙃


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> Entonces, ¡en tu pronunciación es la pronunciación original que gana y no la ortografía!


Es que con la ortografía no puedo hacer nada en esa palabra, oiré. Pero yo siempre la diré como la he escuchado en mi entorno (aprendemos a hablar mucho antes que saber escribir y todas las normas de escritura que aquí intervienen. Normas que salen de una mera convención).
Tu caso no sé cuál es ya que no eres nativo. Es decir, ¿cómo llegas a pronunciar determinada palabra que puede ser dicha de dos modos, con diptongo o con hiato? ¿Haces un análisis ortográfico y eliges uno u otro modo de pronunciarla? ¿O viene determinada por cómo la has escuchado a algún nativo, o profesor que hayas tenido?

Suscribo todos los ejemplos que da Doraemon:
Gui-ón, pi-a-no (y como él anota "pia-no" suena a italiano).


----------



## Agró

Sospecho que la cosa va por barrios.
En mi uso: pia.no (2), i.ta.lia.no (4)
(igual que en italiano, por cierto)


----------



## swift

Agró said:


> Sospecho que la cosa va por barrios.


Es mucho más atómico: va por idiolectos. Y bueno, como siempre, todo depende del contexto. Yo pronuncio con.clu.ir, de.rru.ir, por ejemplo, pero tengo oídas las formas bisílabas en mi entorno.


----------



## Artifacs

Terio said:


> Para los que estudian español como lengua extranjera, el sistema de acentuación es una bendición. En comparación,  el inglés, que carece de tal sistema, se nos hace mucho más difícil; piensa solamente en la pronunciación de _record_ según se trata de un nombre o de un verbo y en cuántos otros casos en que la ortografía no es de ninguna ayuda para lograr la buena pronunciación.


 Ahí tienes más razón que un santo.


----------



## Terio

jilar said:


> Es que con la ortografía no puedo hacer nada en esa palabra, oiré. Pero yo siempre la diré como la he escuchado en mi entorno (aprendemos a hablar mucho antes que saber escribir y todas las normas de escritura que aquí intervienen. Normas que salen de una mera convención).
> Tu caso no sé cuál es ya que no eres nativo. Es decir, ¿cómo llegas a pronunciar determinada palabra que puede ser dicha de dos modos, con diptongo o con hiato? ¿Haces un análisis ortográfico y eliges uno u otro modo de pronunciarla? ¿O viene determinada por cómo la has escuchado a algún nativo, o profesor que hayas tenido?
> 
> Suscribo todos los ejemplos que da Doraemon:
> Gui-ón, pi-a-no (y como él anota "pia-no" suena a italiano).


Como no nativo, puedo decir que lo bueno es que la ortografía española refleja bastante bien la pronunciación, al contrario del francés o del inglés.

Primero, nos enseñan a que fonema corresponde cada letra o dígrafo, y que el tilde (o su ausencia) nos indica la sílaba tónica (algo particularmente importante para los francófonos, puesto que en francés todas las palabras son agudas). A nivel más avanzados, nos enseñan lo de los alófonos (por ejemplo las dos maneras de pronunicar el fonoma * (ambos, cabe).

Hay matices que  la ortografía no señala (cons-tru-ir o cons-truir, oi-ré o o-i-ré). Lo hermoso es que, precisamente, no interferan en la comunicación. Los mismos hispanófonos practican diversas pronunciaciones sin que eso cause ningún problema. Que uno pronuncie pi-a-no o pia-no es puramente anecdótico.*


----------



## elroy

jilar said:


> Tu caso no sé cuál es ya que no eres nativo. Es decir, ¿cómo llegas a pronunciar determinada palabra que puede ser dicha de dos modos, con diptongo o con hiato? ¿Haces un análisis ortográfico y eliges uno u otro modo de pronunciarla? ¿O viene determinada por cómo la has escuchado a algún nativo, o profesor que hayas tenido?


¡Buena pregunta!

En este caso diría que se dio por analogía con el 99 % de los casos: hablar, hablaré; comer, comeré; vivir, viviré, dar, daré; ser, seré; estar, estaré. En casi todos los casos, no se da ningún cambio de pronunciación en el infinitivo al añadírsele un sufijo. Como tampoco nunca se me enseñó que el caso de oír, reír, freír etc. fuera distinto, creo que inconscientemente mantuve la pronunciación  original del infinitivo en estos casos también. 

He intentado pronunciar tanto oi-ré como o-i-ré y la verdad no percibo gran diferencia.


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> He intentado pronunciar tanto oi-ré como o-i-ré y la verdad no percibo gran diferencia.


En la secuencia de sonidos a velocidad normal esa diferencia tiende a diluirse (de hecho podría sonar perfectamente como un diptongo), al contrario de lo que sucede si pronuncias lentamente, donde las variaciones se perciben más nítidamente.


----------



## juanjorel

Interesante, creo que la pronunciación más usual es "o-i-ré", por lo cual estaría fuera de la regla (?). Aunque pronunciado rápido no hay mucha distinción. No sé, es de esos casos atípicos.


----------



## Terio

juanjorel said:


> Interesante, creo que la pronunciación más usual es "o-i-ré", por lo cual estaría fuera de la regla (?). Aunque pronunciado rápido no hay mucha distinción. No sé, es de esos casos atípicos.


Es que no hay regla.

Por un lado, hay una tendencia de la lengua a diptongar tales combinaciones, salvo si la vocal débil es también tónica. Es una realidad fonética. Así que o-ír pero oi-ré.

Por otro lado, hay una tendencia (la analogía) a mantener intactos el radical de los verbos. Así que o-ír / o-i-ré.

Según las regiones, los niveles de lengua o los individuos, vence una de las dos tendencias. Como no causa problemas de comprensión, eso evoluciona libremente. Nadie puede imponer una regla para eso.

Por otro lado, las normas ortográficas son parcialmente arbitrarias. Consideran, por ejemplo, que las sílabas de _bacalao_ son _ba-ca-la-o, _pero ¿quién le pronuncia así realmente? Consideran que las sílabas de _coincidencia_ son _coin-ci-den-cia_, pero, me parece que se oye más bien _co-in-ci-den-cia _con un hiato entre dos vocales átonas. Lo importante es que, al leer una palabra, se la reconozca. No se intenta, ni se puede lograr,  señalar todos los matices fonéticos posibles.


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> Me parece extraño que la pronunciación del "oi" sea distinta en "*oí*r" y en "*oi*ré". No me había topado con un caso así. En el 99 % de los casos, un infinitivo no cambia su pronunciación al añadírsele los sufijos del futuro y del condicional.


En mi variedad pronunciamos con hiato "oiré". Aunque para los fines de la ortografía la palabra es bísilaba: oi-ré, pronunciamos como tú dices: o-i-ré.


----------



## elroy

Terio said:


> Consideran, por ejemplo, que las sílabas de _bacalao_ son _ba-ca-la-o, _pero ¿quién le pronuncia así realmente? Consideran que las sílabas de _coincidencia_ son _coin-ci-den-cia_, pero, me parece que se oye más bien _co-in-ci-den-cia _con un hiato entre dos vocales átonas.


Buenos ejemplos. Efectivamente, yo pronuncio "ba-ca-lao" (y no "ba-ca-la-o") y "co-in-ci-den-cia" (y no "coin-ci-den-cia").

Me da alivio que haya nativos que también pronuncian "o-i-ré".

Me pregunto si la pronunciación "oi-ré" existe desde siempre o si es un resultado de la ortografía. A veces la ortografía influye en la pronunciación.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> Me pregunto si la pronunciación "oi-ré" existe desde siempre o si es un resultado de la ortografía. A veces la ortografía influye en la pronunciación.


Yo creo que la ortografía tiene mucho que ver. Y si hablamos de ortografía hablamos de una persona que sabe leer.

Durante la mayor parte de la historia, la mayoría de las personas eran analfabetas. Pero eso no les impedía hablar, a menos que fuesen sordos o tuvieran alguna otra limitación. ¿Cómo hablaban? Igual que lo hacían los de su entorno, sobre todo estaría la influencia de quienes te hayan criado.

Y la lógica que tú aplicaste para creer que "oiré" debería decirse en tres sílabas, o-i-ré, es una lógica natural porque, como tú explicas, en cualquier otro verbo se da esa pauta o lógica (mantener la raíz del infinitivo sin variar).

O como Terio apuntó:



Terio said:


> hay una tendencia (la analogía) a mantener intactos el radical de los verbos. Así que o-ír / o-i-ré.



Reino ('rei-no) se escribía antiguamente -época medieval- con y, reyno. Una Y colocada tras una vocal -en palabras como esta, a la Y le sigue una consonante- es señal inequívoca de un diptongo - o también en estos casos  (voy, soy, estoy, rey, ley, hay, ay...).
La pregunta es ¿alguna vez escribieron "oyré" y "oyr"? Sería una prueba de que en algún momento pronunciaban un diptongo ahí y no un hiato.

Sí, ahora escribimos "reino" y "reina", pero por etimología debería ser reyno y reyna, pues son palabras que surgen de rey.
Y reinar (rey-nar) y reinaré (rey-na-ré) siguen la lógica que tu apuntas, se mantiene el diptongo que hay en rey.

Supón que existiera en castellano un verbo como "hinar", igual que existe "hilar". Y supón que a ese "hinar" se le añade el prefijo RE- para formar otro verbo (rehinar), como pasa con rehilar (prefijo Re- más  verbo hilar).
Ahora compara reinar (reynar en versión medieval, marcando claramente un diptongo) con este supuesto "rehinar".
Apuesto lo que sea a que durante muchas generaciones se diferenciarían ambos verbos haciendo un diptongo en el primero y un hiato en el segundo/inventado. Haciendo ver de algún modo que "rehinar" viene de hinar, a lo cual se le añadió el prefijo re-, evitando así la confusión con reinar.
Además ten en cuenta que en época medieval esa hache era como en inglés actual (como el jadeo del perro, más o menos aspirada), no era muda como ahora, por lo tanto la i - reh*i*nar- pertenecería a otra sílaba diferente a la E. Esa diferencia de sílaba podría mantenerse incluso cuando ya la h enmudece, simplemente la gente haría el hiato necesario.

Todo esto, a nuestros ojos actuales, y por ser las explicaciones de los académicos las que son, no tiene ningún sentido porque, por ortografía, habría que leer igual reinar que "rehinar".

Espero no haberme enrollado demasiado y que captes lo que intento explicarte: La escritura es una convención y las normas para leer igual. Luego, la gente habla como habla su entorno y unos harán diptongos y otros hiatos (los romanos teóricamente hacían diptongo en ROSAE o en CAESAR, un hispanohablante nunca hace diptongo entre una  A y una E,  y tenemos tan asimilada la forma de leer - como nos han enseñado a leer- que por eso, ante ROSAE, leeremos /ro-'sa-e/. Aquí lo explican bien Ni 'rosáe' ni 'currículum vitáe': pronunciemos bien el latín


Yo si digo "oi-ré" me da la impresión de estar conjugando un verbo como sería "oirar"  (soy la leche inventando verbos)
Yo oiré, tú oiraste, él oiró...

Compara con mirar: miré, ...

Como ves sería el pretérito perfecto.

El futuro: oiraré, oirarás...


----------



## elroy

Un exquisito aporte, @jilar. 👏🏼 

Has expresado a la perfección las consideraciones a la raíz de mi consulta. 

Vemos que de igual manera que la pronunciación influye en la ortografía, también sucede lo contrario.

El nombre del estado donde vivo, Illinois, originalmente se pronunciaba solamente con -s muda, tratándose de un sufijo francés. Pero hoy en día hay muchos que pronuncian la -s, aunque esa pronunciación se considere “incorrecta” según las normas. Y ¿por qué se pronuncia así? Pues claro, por la ortografía. Algunos vieron la -s y dedujeron que tenía que pronunciarse. Sin embargo, con el estado de Arkansas no sucedió lo mismo (que yo sepa): en ese caso la -s final sigue siendo muda. Vemos que los hablantes de un idioma tampoco son consistentes.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Como ya he mencionado alguna vez en hilos análogos, la opción hiato/diptongo cuando hay dos vocales consecutivas es en español prácticamente libre. EL MISMO HABLANTE puede decir a veces oi-ré, a veces o-i-ré, dependiendo de las circunstancias. Por eso en poesía métrica se emplea(ba) la diéresis para indicar en la escritura el hiato: _rüido_  (3 sílabas) frente a _ruido_ (2 sílabas). En cuanto a la sinéresis (pronunciar en una misma sílaba dos vocales fuertes consecutivas), que como alguien ha mencionado también se da, ni siquiera al escribir versos hay forma aceptada de representarla.

En resumen, repito: la opción hiato/diptongo cuando hay dos vocales consecutivas es en español prácticamente libre.


----------



## Lamarimba

Quiviscumque said:


> Por eso en poesía métrica se emplea(ba) la diéresis para indicar en la escritura el hiato


El_ mundanal rüido_, qué maravilla.


----------



## swift

Recordé el ejemplo de manual para la diéresis que rompe el diptongo: la Luna en el mar rïela, un octosílabo de Espronceda que echa mano de la sinalefa y la diéresis.

Por lo demás, @jilar: magistral exposición.


----------

